# Can't imagine



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

*Our Roscoe*

We lost our beloved red Golden, Roscoe, last July. He was 16! We had him 8 yrs. He was abandoned at my husband's place of work & eventually was brought home to us & became a member of our family. We immediately fell in love with him! He was so incredibly loving, sweet & gentle! I can't imagine why anyone would abandon such an absolutely precious animal, but I believe it was meant to be that Roscoe came to us. He was so unbelievably devoted to Fred, my husband. It tore our hearts out to lose him. To this day, we miss him terribly. God, how we loved him!


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

Lunchlady,

how sad, I don't even know what to say now. Gosh, why did I even started this topic?

Here was a dog who devoted his life and undoubtedly gave up everything else for his owner and someone abandoned him? 
Some people  

Do you have any pictures of Roscoe? 

Btw. You introduced Fred, your husband, but I don't think you posted your own name.

Walia


----------



## Giorgy (Apr 12, 2005)

Walia,
just don't think about it too much... There is no point of going there right now.
Just enjoy your Golden as much as you can. Be good to him, nice, gentle and patient and he will create a lots of nice memories for you to keep for rest of your life.
This will be very hard topic to read.
Gio


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

I think you're right Gio.


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

My name is Connie. Thanks for writing Walia, I'm glad I found this site, I love talking to new people. Roscoe was a beautiful devoted dog. I have pictures but I don't know how to send them here, this is all new to me, but I could send them to your personal email, if it's ok with you. I'll go into detail about Roscoe at a later date, it's an amazing story!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Connie (Lunchlady),

It is very simple to upload a picture.

Go to this address (our online gallery):
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/

Select "Adult Golden Retrievers" and then click on "Upload" link.

Click on "Browse" button. Find the picture on your hard drive and click "Submit" and there you go. Your picture will appear in our gallery.

It is not that hard, I bet you'll figure it out.
Let us know more about Roscoe.

Joe (admin)

Btw. Why such nickname?


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi lunchlady, thanks for sharing your story. I really think that some things - like your husband finding Roscoe are simply meant to be. It is amazing that you found each other. It is really hard to think about losing such a dear friend. Do you think you will be able to have another Golden after Roscoe?

Vierka


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

*Vierka*

I am hoping to have another Golden someday, in the near future. We do have another dog, Cinnamon, she is not a Golden, but she is a good dog. We've had her 9 yrs. & her & Roscoe were like brother & sister & I know she misses him. The day Roscoe died she kept looking at us with this strange look in her eyes like she was trying to tell us how sorry she was, she knew something was wrong. Bless her heart! I think she always felt like she was second to Roscoe, but we all love her, she has been a good, sweet dog & very loving. I believe Roscoe will send us another Golden when the time is right. But he was especially devoted to my husband & vice-versa & I know noone can take Roscoe's place. It has broken Fred's heart to lose him. If I had not seen it with my own eyes & lived with them for 8 yrs. I would never have believed how very much they loved each other. I guess Roscoe knew that Fred had saved his life & was so grateful & happy because Roscoe would surely have died had Fred not brought him home. He had such a severe case of heartworms we didn't think he would even survive the aggressive treatment, but we just had to try, they actually had to poison poor Roscoe to save him!
It really is quite a story, but I'll have to tell it another time, how it all started & ended up the way it did. Thanks so much for caring!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

That really sounds like an amazing story with Roscoe, I'm very much looking forward to reading it one day. Sometimes we can clearly see that the pets we have can be nothing other than a blessing... I think.

Thank you again.


----------

